# Lighting, ballast and retrofitting question...



## Petah (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, here is the thing I know nothing about eletronics ans i have a question... I have an old hagen hood one which uses a starter to start the flourecent, and i am wondering if i can use the hagen ballast to power one 32 watt pc.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

No, you shouldn' t try that. Ballasts are made for specific wattage bulbs, and an old hood with a starter is made for T12 bulbs. PC's should be used with electronic ballasts, which don't use starters. Why don't you visit the AH Supply website http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm and see what you can do with one of their kits. They are easy to install and the instructions that come with them are adequate for an inexperienced person.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You can retrofit a kit from AH supply (www.ahsupply.com) into a regular light hood. They have pics on their website.


----------

